# ignore button impotent?



## greencropper (Oct 26, 2019)

hi admin, may i ask you to consider improving the member protection method/s on RIU? eg ignore button, the ignore button does not stop a troll from posting on a persons post/s or thread/s where a member prefers the aggressor to keep away, could RIU admin implement a system similar to Facebook & other social media sites where once a person is blocked they do not have access to the blockers content in any way? i know of a lot of good people who have left RIU because of the lack of any real control a member has over other members that troll


----------



## nc208 (Oct 26, 2019)

greencropper said:


> hi admin, may i ask you to consider improving the member protection method/s on RIU? eg ignore button, the ignore button does not stop a troll from posting on a persons post/s or thread/s where a member prefers the aggressor to keep away, could RIU admin implement a system similar to Facebook & other social media sites where once a person is blocked they do not have access to the blockers content in any way? i know of a lot of good people who have left RIU because of the lack of any real control a member has over other members that troll


Best tip I can give you is stay out of the politics section.


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2019)

as i have said to you previously we will not implementing this feature, 
its usually best not to get into pissing matches with people, dont play in the kitchen if you cant handle the heat, if you truly had someone on ignore you wouldnt know if they were reacting or quoting your posts anyways so what does it matter? .... that means you simple do not want to use the ignore feature. we have the ignore feature theres no alternative or extra we can make it. use it or dont. the majority of users here dont have problems because they dont start problems.


----------

